# Scale model of my track



## sed6 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm planning on setting up an Oak Creek 36 on a door, I wanted to play with elevation and scenery options. I made this small scale track to get a feel for how the full size track will look. The road is printed on paper, glued to a file folder then cut out. I sculpted three layers of 3/16 foam, colored the whole thing with Magic Markers, then glued down the track. Whole thing took 1 hour. Tell me what you think!


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

That is WAY COOL!!!


Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

WOW! you have some serious talent. Can't wait to see your track if you can do a mock up like that.. thats is one very sharp track love the elevation changes..


Dave


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Let me quote Bob's mom...."Holy [email protected]#$"


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That is really trick.

You should buy one of those clear cases for 1/24th scale model cars and mount it inside. Would make a neat conversation piece.

'doba


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

use that at the entrance to the slot car track with a little arrow pointing and saying "You are Here"


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm still having trouble getting a good feel for the track layout. Can you add some lil cars to it?  

Seriously though, that is awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Scafremon said:


> I'm still having trouble getting a good feel for the track layout. Can you add some lil cars to it?


*snicker*


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm gonna steal that design for the new portable track hope you do not mind.. thats awesome still digging it...


Coach


----------



## sed6 (Feb 21, 2007)

Scafremon said:


> ...Can you add some lil cars to it?


Maybe, know where I can get some 1:640 cars?  




coach61 said:


> I'm gonna steal that design for the new portable track hope you do not mind...


Not at all, quite flattered. Goodness knows I'm gonna steal my share of good ideas once I start construction.

Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Is that a 1/64 scale model of a 1/64th slot car track? :freak:


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Let see you put it in a bottle, only then will I be impressed.

Just kidding nice job. :thumbsup: 
How about putting a car on it just to see how small it really is.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Wow great work. That is really awesome.

Jim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Besides a great little mock up, the layout looks like it will be fun to run as well. :thumbsup: rr


----------

